# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Cần giúp đỡ về việc cài win cho laptop sony PCG-4RIT

## giangnguyen9199

người thân đi nước ngoài về cho cái máy laptop pcg-4rit
notebook sony vaio: model pcg-4rit
cấu hình như sau:
core i7 620 2.6g
hdd: 500 gb
ram: 4 gb
hdh windows 7 os

sau khi xài 1 thời gian windows bị lỗi mình đã cài lại win nhưng ko được. chay đến khoảng copy source vao xong reset lai máy. thì nó cứ lập lại từ ban đầu mà không tiếp tục :wacko:
sau đó hơi tò mò và đã bung toàn bộ máy ra.
thì thấy 1 cái main. ổ cứng thi 20gb (có thể tích hop trên main phần còn lại 480 gb), ram ko có ( chắc tích hợp luôn trên main)
giờ đây mình ko biết làm như thế nào để có thể cài lại được. mình đã thử bản ghost luon cũng không được.
các bác nào biết có thể giúp e nha
thanks

----------


## lehiep108

*cài win*

mình nghĩ bạn nên chạy thử chế độ safe mode của win.hi vọng là vào được win thì sửa sẽ đơn giản hơn.còn nếu không chạy được ở chế độ ấy.mình nghĩ bạn nên dùng acronis để tìm hiểu và phân chia lại vùng cho ổ cứng.

----------


## bongdacc

mình đã chạy setup lại win qua cái đoạn format rui nên làm j chạy safe mod được [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](
vào partition thì chỉ thấy đúnng 1 phân vùng hdd 20gb [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](
mà chuyển thành tạo partition primery để cài win nhưng cũng ko được luôn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## giaitriso

*lừa đảo*

bạn được cho con lap ảo rồi. cấu hình thực của nó là *celeron 1gb . ram 256 , hdd 20gb* đem bỏ dc rồi.

----------

